# How to mark position while walking on the leash?



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

I keep trying to teach my girl to walk exactly on my sides with the head aligned to my leg, Tried with Treats, prong, voice and clicker all recommended by the trainer, After almost two months, nothing so far.
She doesn’t pull at all and she respond to prong correction and even my voice but she start to go ahead after couple of minutes.
If I let her go she can just be in front of me or with the mid section body on my side which is not good because sometimes she walk sideways and get very close to me, couple of times I step in her paw with my working boots or make me trip, not good for any of both.
I don’t want her to heel just to mark the position for walking, I don’t need her to pay attention to me at this time, just let her enjoy the relaxing walk.
Any Suggestion?
Thanks.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would start with NO tools. No leash, collar, prong....nothing but you, your dog, and your rewards (I would use really yummy treats). I teach this position for puppies by hand-targeting. I hold my hand at my side where I want the dog's head, palm down, with a treat held between my thumb and fingers. I say "let's go!" in a cheerful voice and take maybe 1-3 steps. The puppy should start glued to that treat in your hand. After a step or two, mark and give the puppy that treat. The pup learns to hand target, meaning to keep their head/nose alligned to your hand because that's where the treat is. Don't be afriad to start with a bigger treat and let the puppy actually chew on it while you are walking. Walking on the side is not a natural thing for a dog, so they need a LOT of help at first. Eventually you can take more steps and/or pull your hand up a little higher so the pup is looking at it and targeting it rather than needing to chew the treat the whole time (and then gets the treat at the end of your steps).

You want to teach her the basics before introducing the corrections because right now she probably doesn't understand what you want.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Here, this is another member here doing the hand target thing with her little puppy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqfsQ60VNEo


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

You mean like to start all over again?
That was what I did to avoid the pulling (among other things) and even when the start was promising didn’t work very well at the end, problem is when she is walking in closed environment she is all attention as soon you take her out to the open that is another story, she don’t pay too much attention to any treat and I really tried many things, from commercial treats to raw beef liver and chicken, after a while she is not interested any more.
I try to watch the video but is not longer available.


----------

